# Data only sim?.



## VW STEVE.

Hi. Can any body recommend me the best Data only sim please?. I want it for use in the cars MMI system,thanks.


----------



## Ducky

I use a Three sim for my broadband (4G), £20 a month unlimited, works well. I think there was a recent HotUK deal where you could get it for less too.


----------



## lozcart

I use a Three 24gb Sim in my F Pace it lasts for 24 months, one off cost of around £43 on Amazon.


----------



## Coops

Same here in my Volvo, use a Three data SIM for Spotify and traffic etc.

This one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Three-Mobile-Pay-Broadband-Data-Black/dp/B01CMD4VKC/ref=asc_df_B01CMD4VKC/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=311059984004&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2128198394795014738&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006643&hvtargid=pla-617954708567&th=1


----------



## VW STEVE.

Coops said:


> Same here in my Volvo, use a Three data SIM for Spotify and traffic etc.
> 
> This one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Three-Mobile-Pay-Broadband-Data-Black/dp/B01CMD4VKC/ref=asc_df_B01CMD4VKC/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=311059984004&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2128198394795014738&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006643&hvtargid=pla-617954708567&th=1


................thanks for that. i'll order one.:thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE.

I take it when you have it in the car you use it in the sim card slot & just have it for the data & use your mobile phone for calls etc?.


----------



## lozcart

VW STEVE. said:


> I take it when you have it in the car you use it in the sim card slot & just have it for the data & use your mobile phone for calls etc?.


That's exactly what I do.


----------



## nicks16v

I currently have a three data sim but it doesnt need to be a data only sim, Giff Gaff do some good deals at the moment for a free sim and you just top it up when needed, best thing is that the data doesnt expire like some other sims.


----------



## Coops

VW STEVE. said:


> I take it when you have it in the car you use it in the sim card slot & just have it for the data & use your mobile phone for calls etc?.


Not sure what car it's going into it, but yes that's idea.

My Volvo V90 had a factory supplied SIM but this only supports the RTTI traffic. By putting in my own data SIM overrides the factory one and then not supports RTTI but also Spotify, Google etc.

Calls on your mobile continue to be handled by your phone over bluetooth.

The data SIM has no ability to make calls, although you can text to it!


----------



## Coops

nicks16v said:


> I currently have a three data sim but it doesnt need to be a data only sim, Giff Gaff do some good deals at the moment for a free sim and you just top it up when needed, best thing is that the data doesnt expire like some other sims.


My Volvo doesn't support this - it must be a data SIM.


----------



## VW STEVE.

Coops said:


> Not sure what car it's going into it, but yes that's idea.
> 
> My Volvo V90 had a factory supplied SIM but this only supports the RTTI traffic. By putting in my own data SIM overrides the factory one and then not supports RTTI but also Spotify, Google etc.
> 
> Calls on your mobile continue to be handled by your phone over bluetooth.
> 
> The data SIM has no ability to make calls, although you can text to it!


.....2016 Audi RS6 with the top model MMI system.:thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE.

nicks16v said:


> I currently have a three data sim but it doesnt need to be a data only sim, Giff Gaff do some good deals at the moment for a free sim and you just top it up when needed, best thing is that the data doesnt expire like some other sims.


.............have you a link to this please nicks?. Like the idea of no expire on the data as it's not something i will use every day.


----------



## nicks16v

VW STEVE. said:


> .............have you a link to this please nicks?. Like the idea of no expire on the data as it's not something i will use every day.


https://www.giffgaff.com/pay-as-you...Z2s8GCnlBIZ7vCzOJ4xoC5PYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
Steve, I have a 2016 RS3 with the same MMI as you


----------



## planehazza

Ducky said:


> I use a Three sim for my broadband (4G), £20 a month unlimited, works well. I think there was a recent HotUK deal where you could get it for less too.


I've been on this for years, it's great. Three have been the best for data reliability and speeds in my experience, certainly in the areas I'm in usually.

I don't really use all that much data anymore though, so I should probably call Three and see if there's a cheaper plan.


----------



## nicks16v

Problem for me is that the car doesnt get used much and primarily its for google maps application which uses very little data anyway, so with three I do a top up every time i need it, but rather than it just going until it runs out, its only available for 1 month and once the month is gone so has your data. Atleast with the giffgaff it just continues, thats my theory anyway, haven't used it yet.


----------



## VW STEVE.

nicks16v said:


> https://www.giffgaff.com/pay-as-you...Z2s8GCnlBIZ7vCzOJ4xoC5PYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> Steve, I have a 2016 RS3 with the same MMI as you


............thanks nick that's great.:thumb: What sim/ammount did you go for please as it's only really for google maps & as before not used every day?


----------



## nicks16v

VW STEVE. said:


> ............thanks nick that's great.:thumb: What sim/ammount did you go for please as it's only really for google maps & as before not used every day?


Dunno, not used the car since I got the sim, I will sort it out once I know its going out. If you look on the right it has the top up prices, I will probably do £10, that data will probably then last the life I own the car I reckon. Google maps uses very little data anyway, the £10 with three only gave you 1GB for a month and then it was gone


----------



## VW STEVE.

nicks16v said:


> Dunno, not used the car since I got the sim, I will sort it out once I know its going out. If you look on the right it has the top up prices, I will probably do £10, that data will probably then last the life I own the car I reckon. Google maps uses very little data anyway, the £10 with three only gave you 1GB for a month and then it was gone


.........ordered one nick thanks. Think i will go with the £10.00 when it arrives.:thumb:


----------



## mikep99

Another option would be Asda PAYG, data is the same as giffgaff - 5p/mb.
Uses the EE network.

HTH
Mike


----------



## GeeWhizRS

+1 for giffgaff. Used to use their sim in a vehicle tracker. It only used a tiny amount of data which worked out about 22p a month if I recall. I think I only topped them up once before I moved onto a different system. The data just sat there and didn't expire.


----------



## VW STEVE.

Now my car is over 3 years old i no longer get the ''free nav update'' from Audi & have to pay if i want the latest maps from them etc. If i use the nav with Google maps option through the MMI will it be the latest mapping please?.


----------



## Andyblue

VW STEVE. said:


> Now my car is over 3 years old i no longer get the ''free nav update'' from Audi & have to pay if i want the latest maps from them etc. If i use the nav with Google maps option through the MMI will it be the latest mapping please?.


If I'm reading right and you're using Google as your map rather than Audi's sat nav map, then yes it'll be (or should be) up to date.

To be honest, unless you're going somewhere that's had major work / new junctions recently, I'd suspect your Audi sat nav will be fine...


----------



## VW STEVE.

Well that was a bit of a **** up & mistake on my part . Going back to this,when i open the fold down flap on the dash on my RS6 c7 i have the 2 sd card slots but here is my mistake & not looking properly there is no sim card slot. So no chance of using this now


----------



## VW STEVE.

Just done a bit more research & to get the sim card slot apparently you need the ''Audi wireless'' phone box/charging option i think ? which my car doesn't have.


----------



## Coops

IIRC from my Audi A4, the two SD slots are for either music or maps?


Going back to the GiffGaff SIM, I thought the data had a 30 day expiry date as I was looking for my Volvo as my Three one is nearly ran out.


----------



## VW STEVE.

Coops said:


> IIRC from my Audi A4, the two SD slots are for either music or maps?
> 
> Going back to the GiffGaff SIM, I thought the data had a 30 day expiry date as I was looking for my Volvo as my Three one is nearly ran out.


...............correct Coops but between the 2 SD slots there is a sim card slot but as above i think you need the Audi wireless charging option to get it?.


----------

